# pooping in the crate



## meganpuppy (Feb 1, 2015)

We have the sweetest 6 month old vee that we have had for about a month. This our first vizsla so some things are very different for us than other dogs we have raised. We got her from a breeder that hadn't sold her as a new puppy. My teenage son fell in love with her after his dog of 12 years passed away. Meg was the only puppy in her litter to survive after a problem birth and so the breeder had hung on to her. There may have been some oxygen deprivation at her birth. Our sweet Meg is pooping in her crate every time she is left in there and then apparently eats it. We never leave her for more than a couple of hours and have completely changed our work schedule so we are home with her most of the time. Meg also tries to eat poop whenever she has half a chance outside. We have tried putting her where she is in a small living room blocked off when we leave that has hard floors and a small old couch. She tries to eat the couch and potties on it. We had done research and were somewhat prepared for the cracy V behavior but this is so strange and we just aren't sure what to do. Her breath is awful. The vet suggested a trainer for $150 an hour. I assume there must be an intelligence issue because she is not learning commands or falling in line with training as other dogs we have had but I am not sure. We love her and we are so committed to her. I just wish I could figure out these strange behavior.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Hang in there and just be patient. Be consistent. I had trouble with Dharma pooping in her crate and being destructive too. She is now 21 months old and seems to have resolved all of her issues. She likes to nest in her blankets and her crate pad and made a real mess. Sometimes the poo eating is an act of getting attention or something is wrong in her diet. It sounds like there are some other underlying issues health wise. Some of these issues though sound like some of the other issues we as v owners have had in the past. I am a 1st time v owner but not a 1st time dog owner and yes it is a very different experience to own a V. Meg is still young..... Do not give up on her.


----------

